# Women's Double BOA Boots?



## Surilena (Jun 11, 2013)

From what I've been able to find, Double Boa systems often run on the stiffer side. I'm considering getting new boots, medium-ish flex with double boa system. Maybe the Vans Aura, K2 Contour or Ride Cadence, but those seem a bit more on the stiffer side. Anyone know of double BOA boots with a medium-ish to softer flex, or should I consider Burton's speed zone lacing instead?

Tried traditional lacing and didn't like them since they were near impossible for me to get them to the tightness I wanted on my own.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry, can't help with the double BOA as I don't like the way BOA tightens _everything_, but you might want to look into fast track lacing systems also. I've a pair of Thirtytwo Lashed FT; I really like the double FT system as it's easier to tailor to my liking. Might open up more brand options in the event Burtons don't fit you well.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Sorry, can't help with the double BOA as I don't like the way BOA tightens _everything_, but you might want to look into fast track lacing systems also. I've a pair of Thirtytwo Lashed FT; I really like the double FT system as it's easier to tailor to my liking. Might open up more brand options in the event Burtons don't fit you well.


:icon_scratch:Not sure what you mean that boa tightens everything.
Double boa tightens the lower boot and upper boot separately, same as Burton speed lace.

I"m quite happy with the double boa on my DC Status boots. Separate lacing zones keep things comfortable.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Double boa tightens the lower boot and upper boot separately, same as Burton speed lace.


Not all of them. The K2 Contour has double boa, but one is for the outer boot, one for the INNER = you can adjust the inner boot easily. If you tightem them "normally" they are mid-stiff, if tightened hard they are rather stiff, what I like.
The boot has two main advantages for me. 1st, the open very wide. I have a high arch and entering the Burtons I had before whas a tiring undertaking of several minutes pushing squeezing hopping and swearing. The Contours open wide enough to put them on like slippers. 2 seconds. 
2nd: I prefer to say that I got complicated feet but guess, that _ I _ am complicated . I never felt comfortable with boots where you have to deside in the morning how tight you bind your inner boot... I have different demands over a day riding! The day starts with a hike: no need to have the boots very tight. For the runs on groomers I want them as tight as the material allows. In pow I prefer them mid stiff. Loose on the chairlift and lunch break. No problem with the Contour. They are the first boots that allow me to ride an entire day with hard tightened boots without getting foot pain, numb toes, getting cold feet. At the top of a run I tighten them (and the bindings) hard, after two turns I stop for some seconds to squeeze another notches and boa turns. And then you can loosen the outer AND inner boot at the chairlift on the fly to allow full blood circulation. 
They give me the freedon to find the perfect amount of thightness for every instance. 

They also were very comfortable with hiking cause of this on the fly adjustability. You don't even have to stop walking to tighten or release them bit by bit to find the most comfortable fit. If I knew that this separate boa for the inner boot would be discontinued, I'd buy 10 pairs of them to have enough of them in stock for the rest of my riding life 

But that's me. Tried to point out the main advantages _ I _ think are important


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure I would refer to that lacing system as "double boa" then, but just boa lacing.
I.E., the laces are "boa", not speed or traditional.

I've always understood "double" as being one lace for the upper (outer) boot, one lace for the lower (outer) boot, whether it's boa, speed laces, or whatever.

One lace for the outer boot is single lacing IMO.

Ultimately, as long as you know what you have and what works for you is the important thing of course.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The boot was sold to me referring to it as a double boa boot and from the K2 homepage:

"The K2 Double Boa® System allows for separate adjustment and tightening of the liner and outer shell of the boot. Other two reel systems focus on upper and lower shell tightening. But if your liner isn't adjusted right, none of that helps. With a proper liner fit, the single coiler reel on the outer does the job."

Don't want to argue with you on that point, just to mention that it is not something I invented or that you can assume, that you _ always _ get the upper-under system you expect if you order/google for double boa.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

_Everything_: The cable per dial. 

With the FT system I rock the handles a bit to achieve snug or looseness in the single cord lace area zones (upper and lower of outer boot). I prefer traditional laces for that very reason. Boa does not allow that as it wrenches the entire cable. Like a boa constrictor. 

K2 refers to the Contour neni described as "double Boa" Contour Boot | Snowboard Boots | K2 Snowboarding 2012-13

Edit: ah, neni already noted K2's reference


----------



## Surilena (Jun 11, 2013)

neni: How does the inner vs outer tightening work/feel compared to say double boas that tighten top and bottom zones? I would assume that maybe having two dials for the inner and outer boot has an advantage for people who want a really tight fit? I'm not sure how it's different than having one outer dial (if a stiff fit isn't what I want).

EatRideSleep: I think the FT system from 32 or the speed lacing from Burton will be what I end up getting if the double boas don't work out for me when I try them in store. I'm not too fond of the speed lacing system that has one pull in the center.

GreyDragon: Aren't the DC Status the men's boot version of the DC Mora's? How is the flex on that?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Surilena said:


> I think the FT system from 32 or the speed lacing from Burton will be what I end up getting if the double boas don't work out for me when I try them in store. I'm not too fond of the speed lacing system that has one pull in the center.


Yeah, I don't like that center pull system for an outer boot either. The thirtytwos I have use the center pull on the inner liner however. You can achieve a snug heel hold if you rotate your ankles as you tighten the lace. I have very narrow heels and ankles; doing that works really well for me. It's super easy to tighten that draw cord as well.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Surilena said:


> GreyDragon: Aren't the DC Status the men's boot version of the DC Mora's? How is the flex on that?


Not sure if the Moras are the women's version of the Status.
The Status is DC's top end boot (for men). As far as I know, it is the stiffest flex in the lineup, but I don't find it unbearably stiff. For a stiff boot it is quite comfortable actually, and the response (for me) is perfect - very high.:thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Surilena said:


> neni: How does the inner vs outer tightening work/feel compared to say double boas that tighten top and bottom zones? I would assume that maybe having two dials for the inner and outer boot has an advantage for people who want a really tight fit? I'm not sure how it's different than having one outer dial (if a stiff fit isn't what I want).


Sorry, I can't comment on that , since I've never had a upper/lower double boa boot.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

The top and lower boa system is called BOA FOCUS, not Double BOA. I am not sure how it feels either. Its nice to have the bottom not too tight anyway as it is this that cuts circulation but it IS nice to be able to have the top section looser as it allows more play spring and riding park.
Argh so torn right now. If only every shop had every brand to try.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Well k2 has gone all out with Boa on their Thraxis model. (I don't know if there's a women's version.)

A combination of Boa Conda and Boa Focus. Boa lace for the inner liner, double boa for the outer shell.
Yup, THREE boa laces!
Control knobs all on the outside of the shell.

I'm so tempted...


----------



## Trey T (Oct 12, 2011)

K2 Maysis had older model for women but not sure about this season. 

If you're starting out, I believe BOAs are the best way to go, especially the one that have BOA for liner and one for the boot. Boot adjustment can be very frustrating and time consuming for newbies and with BOA, it takes very little effort. Even for experience riders, this is a no-brainer choice. I will never go back to traditional lace; need to get rid of one of my pair.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Well k2 has gone all out with Boa on their Thraxis model. (I don't know if there's a*women's version*.)


As far as I know no. The K2 Contour and Ride Cadence were the only two womens boots with two BOAs I've found so far.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

on the Men's side of things... I tried the Burton SpeedZone, but did not like it (Ion boots). I greatly prefer the BOA Focus on my DC Shoes Judge boots (have it for 5 years already).

BOA offers a lifetime warranty on their product, which I have taken advantage of once so far.


----------

